# No Clock or Clock tile on Start menu? How can I get one?



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I was just looking at my metro start menu tiles and noticed that none of them showed the time. Any idea how to get the time to show up? They will probably have a clock tile soon, but this bothers me for now.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I understand, from reading blogs,etc. that it will be improved in the final release, but, meanwhile, the easiest way to quickly see the clock is by using the Windows key + C


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

davehc said:


> I understand, from reading blogs,etc. that it will be improved in the final release, but, meanwhile, the easiest way to quickly see the clock is by using the Windows key + C


 I know about that dave.....and I could also click the desktop too where I have a clock gadget running. It would just be nice to have a big tile there to see the clock and I'm sure it will be improved when the final version is released like you said. This is the first time I have downloaded an early beta copy of an operating system and I'm not used to things being unfinished. I'll just have to be more patient....


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

The might be a third party app around somewhere. You can, as you probably have also found, right click the right hand corner for the so-called "charms" bar, and move the cursor up. The huge clock will also spring into life


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

dave.... I just want to see it there without clicking, moving, or swiping...lol  The clock is the most important thing for me and so basic....it must just be there at some point.....hopefully!

I also hope that the developers, who are listening to customers suggestions, create a shutdown button or tile to be added to the start menu. Right now I hate having to go to the right side with the charm bar and all that. Its probably ok for a tablet, but it's too many steps on my laptop. I could go on...............


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If you customise it in the Power options, the easiest way to shut down Windows 8 (or 7) is to hold the power button.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

davehc said:


> If you customise it in the Power options, the easiest way to shut down Windows 8 (or 7) is to hold the power button.


I thought that (cold shutdown) was a bad way to shutdown the computer? Or, does it shut it down the right way(shutting down through the operating system), when you set it that way through the power options?


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

If you set the power options correctly, a momentary press will shutdown windows the normal safe way. 
Pressing and holding it down will do a forced shutdown. That's a BIOS option, usually set to 4 seconds.
I just put a shutdown shortcut on my desktop.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

alphanumeric said:


> I just put a shutdown shortcut on my desktop.


 I already put one on my desktop, but, I want a tile on my metro page too


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

I put my shutdown shortcut on my desktop. If I open explorer and go to my desktop folder. I can right click the shutdown shortcut to "Pin to start" and "Pin to taskbar". I have it in both places, I just use the taskbar one more.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

alphanumeric said:


> I put my shutdown shortcut on my desktop. If I open explorer and go to my desktop folder. I can right click the shutdown shortcut to "Pin to start" and "Pin to taskbar". I have it in both places, I just use the taskbar one more.


Hey thanks! I was able to right click the shutdown icon from the desktop and pin it to the start and it shows up on the metro/start screen! Thats what I wanted.  I was going to do a screen shot (to show you how it looked) by using the snipping tool, but now I have go figure out how to work that from the start screen. When I click it it sends me back to the desktop. This Windows 8 is going to be a lot of work, I can tell, just figuring out little stuff like this.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

Yeah, the snipping tool won't capture Metro as it disappears. You have to do the old school screen capture with the print screen button and save in MS paint. Something like that.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

alphanumeric said:


> Yeah, the snipping tool won't capture Metro as it disappears. You have to do the old school screen capture with the print screen button and save in MS paint. Something like that.


 Old school  If I was a betting girl, I'd bet that Microsoft dumps Windows 8 for pc next year and gets back to basics with a normal OS.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

One can only hope!


----------

